# Suche CardReader + Was braucht man sonst noch so ?



## Tigerking (24. Februar 2010)

Guten Tag alle. Ich bin kurz vor der Bestellung meines PC's jetzt ist mir aufgefallen ein CardReader wäre nicht schlecht. Damit ich versandkosten sparen kann, möchte ich vielleicht direkt eins mitbestellen.

Muss ich da auf irgendwas achten ? Es soll für den 3,5" einschub sein.

Sollte nur für die nötigsten Karten sein, also kein CF oder sowas altes. SD/SDHC , microSD und sowas. Einpaar USB ports wären nicht verkehrt . Am schönsten wärs wenn dieser Abdeckbar wäre. Ich weiß nicht wo ich sowas finde ..


Und was könnte man noch gebrauchen? Irgendwelche coolen Gadgets oder so ?

Irgendwas schön leuchtendes für die 5,25" schächte oder so ?


----------



## GxGamer (24. Februar 2010)

Wie wäre es denn damit?

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Lüftersteuerung - Aerocool FP-01

Alles in einem für einen 5,25 Schacht
Kartenleser, USB, eSata und ne Lüftersteuerung, die einfahrbar ist.
Und gar nit mal so teuer - gibt welche die weniger können und mehr kosten.


----------



## Tigerking (24. Februar 2010)

boah, ist ja geil das teil !  Übersteigt leider nur etwas meinen preislichen rahmen. Gibts sowas nicht für 10-15 € ?  Aha die sind teils auch unter Lüftersteuerung gelistet, werde mich nochmal durchklicken. Das teil hat auf jedenfall style ! Danke.


----------



## GxGamer (24. Februar 2010)

Hier wäre noch eins, für den 3,5" Schacht:

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Speicherkarten - CardReader - Tacens Legens 55-in-1

CardReader, USB und eSATA, Fancontroller und Audioanschlüsse.

Und dann noch ein einfacher CardReader mit immerhin noch USB
aber auch deutlich günstiger:

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Speicherkarten - CardReader - Card Reader 56in1 intern


----------



## Stuntman1962 (27. Februar 2010)

@Tigerking

Für Micro-SD musst du eine Adapterkarte haben. Der Adapter sieht aus wie eine SD-Karte. Darin wird dann die Micro SD gesteckt.
Meines Wissens gibt es keinen Kartenleser, der direkt Micro-SD liest.


----------

